# The Shack jerseys?



## jonnywong (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Roger Ramjet, lol, he was an American hero to wasn't he...Nah, don't like it that much. More white is better and cooler to. But red goes faster.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

meh it looks ok, I'll prolly buy one


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably just initial kit so everyone at the camp can wear the team kits. I would imagine come TDU you will see a new kit design.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

IMO looks like a modern version of the old 7-11 kit.


I wonder how much the jerseys will go for? $150? or higher?


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

they should make the shirt out of a breadboard and have all kinds of things plugged into it.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

like it


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just think how many new bikes and accessories are going to get sold as people kit-match. It's like Lances own little stimulus program.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

(welcome Lim)


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

hideous but who cares, it wont be on the podium of any race of note


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

That R just looks wrong not being in the middle of the circle, they will be pricey, on livestrong the LIVESTONG gloves are $50USD which is around $70NZD, you could buy 10 Big Macs with that in new zealand


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

The top gray part looks like mesh lol...shoulda went with black.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

As mentioned earlier Hideous


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> hideous but who cares, it wont be on the podium of any race of note


I will take that bet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

180 said:


> The top gray part looks like mesh lol...shoulda went with black.


+ 1 ...grey ! not even a color :skep:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm, looks like the Zipp dimple scheme on the grey part of the jersey- SRAM must have stepped up as a sponsor $$ wise. The grey shoulders should be easy enough to pick out of the peleton.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Rather tired looking, kinda like the Radio Shack stores in the mall.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

wsriii said:


> Rather tired looking, kinda like the Radio Shack stores in the mall.


+1


However I may be the only one who kinda digs it.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

the yellow stripe is completely out of place though, what was the designer thinking, must have been a monday morning.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm reserving judgement until I hear how much it weighs.

(that's a joke, BTW)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

not crazy about the little black dots...looks like a cocktail dress.

the un-centered R is weird.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

it is teh suxxor


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> the yellow stripe is completely out of place though, what was the designer thinking, must have been a monday morning.


Well that is Lance's LiveStrong design, if you notice it was the same on the Astana jersey, Trek's U23 cycling, Team Discovery...



Oxtox said:


> not crazy about the little black dots...looks like a cocktail dress.
> 
> the un-centered R is weird.


That is Radio Shack's crazy logo, can't do much about that. I'm sure that the sponsor is not going to change their logo to look better on a cycling jersey.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Let me say that, as a usually vocal critic of anything related to Lance, I think the new jersey actually looks pretty good.... I like the grey/red scheme...black would have made it too close to the Cervelo Test Team colours... I think it needs a little tweaking and stylizing, but overall I think it'll look good!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> not crazy about the little black dots...looks like a cocktail dress.
> 
> the un-centered R is weird.


The un-centered R has been that way for decades.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

180 said:


> The top gray part looks like mesh lol...shoulda went with black.



I agree... Looks dingy. I'd make the field around the shoulders black and the pattern (dots?) dark, dark gray.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

What happened to the name change from Radio Shack to "The Shack"?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I like it. 
I think the Radio Shack logo needs to be bigger. Maybe a little bit oversized like the e on Cervelo's jersey. Just sayin'.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like a semi-skinsuit top that Nike did make previously.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I actually like it. I think the R should be a bit bigger possibly, but it's not bad.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

MarshallH1987 said:


> they should make the shirt out of a breadboard and have all kinds of things plugged into it.


Winner.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Good to see Nissan and Nike, as well as Trek, as co-sponsors.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks OK but i have seen better. althought the grey is a little drab what it looks like with bib or shorts will tell the difference.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JaeP said:


> I like it.
> I think the Radio Shack logo needs to be bigger. Maybe a little bit oversized like the e on Cervelo's jersey. Just sayin'.



I'm thinking the same about the main logo... it kinda seems like they're save space for more sponsors.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

shitty looking jersey. boring. hopefully it gets changed


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am glad that Lance is stimulating the economy to some extent, wont be getting any of mine though.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's not really that bad; looks better than the Astana jersey.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

it looks like the old silence lotto jersey but worse


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like Lance got a gut over Thanksgiving...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I give it a Meh...


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*(cringe)*

It's majorly fugly. Especially that femmy, cocktail dress looking gray part. Which, of course, can only mean that this is the design that they'll eventually go with! :thumbsup:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Kind of like it as pro jerseys go. Give it a 6.5 out of 10

Generally do not like pro jerseys at all.


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

Lance is too skinny, he looks like a real life bobble head. The "R" should be at least the same size as his head. Put a red and grey helmet on his head and no one will see the jersey. 

The jersey is too conservative, I'm sure there will be another rendition.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

something about the design instantly made me think of the old Motorola jersey. seeing Lance in that was like a flashback.

I'm still kickin myself about not buying one of those Motorola framesets back in '96 when I had the chance.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

Lance looks as though he needs a punch in the head. Ugly jersey, won't even see a podium this year.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Has Lance developed tiny love handles?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> Looks like Lance got a gut over Thanksgiving...


Jesus...you people are harsh.


----------



## stickboy71 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like he's wearing a halter top...


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

*Its OK*

I like that they are different and will probably stand out in the pelaton but the design doesn't do it for me. On a side note now I see why Nissan has had Chris Carmichael's kisser plastered all over everywhere for the last two months or so.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

JohnHenry said:


> IMO looks like a modern version of the old 7-11 kit.
> I/QUOTE]
> 
> My thoughts too. I like it. Too bad the bike didn't get sensible styling.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

early jersey design. something to get people to buy around teh holidays. there will be another jersey closer to the cycling schedule.

what does the back/top look like?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gray shoulders look weired as the off center R as well... Looks alittle FUGLY if you ask me :lol:


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*I'm not a fan of the design.*

But it looks better from the side. And it WILL stand out in the peleton.

Bigfoot


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> hideous but who cares, it wont be on the podium of any race of note


Didn't you say that last year too?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that is IMHO one of the saddest looking kits I've ever seen!
Replace the grey with black and it is slightly better.
Migrate the R (in red) to the now black upper third of the jersey and move the rest of the sponsors down to the red section and it might hint at coolness.

Get the guys who designed Cervelo's kit to do a total redesign...please!!!!


----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Timbuctoo said:


> Roger Ramjet, lol, he was an American hero to wasn't he...Nah, don't like it that much. More white is better and cooler to. But red goes faster.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> It's not really that bad; looks better than the Astana jersey.


100% agree that Astana kit was butt ugly I laugh when I see someone with it on.:thumbsup:


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

BuenosAires said:


> Didn't you say that last year too?


probably

fortunately lance won the nevada city crit so that makes up for losing the tour


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I thought this one was cool. Not sure who made it, but it has more pizazz than the gray one.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

tyro said:


> I thought this one was cool. Not sure who made it, but it has more pizazz than the gray one.


That does look much cooler!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Superd222 (Jul 27, 2009)

YEAH - it's a million times better!!!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I am just surprised Lance let a crappy picture of himself out there. I mean it is a bad picture period. The jersey is not bad though.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

As much as I hate the Radioshack jerseys, I think the 2010 Astana kit *might* be worse.... I'm still undecided on whether I like that one or not... I'm curious to see the New Sky kit and the Garmin-Transitions Kit!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

twiggy said:


> As much as I hate the Radioshack jerseys, I think the 2010 Astana kit *might* be worse.... I'm still undecided on whether I like that one or not... I'm curious to see the New Sky kit and the Garmin-Transitions Kit!


It's almost like the teams made an agreement to go back to the 80's in terms of jersey design. So far, Astana and RS are awful. New Cervelo looks classy retro.

Hoepfully Garmin goes back to a 2008 Tour or 2007 Slipstream/Chipotle kit.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Too bad....*



tyro said:


> I thought this one was cool. Not sure who made it, but it has more pizazz than the gray one.


That one is so much gooderer!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> It's almost like the teams made an agreement to go back to the 80's in terms of jersey design. So far, Astana and RS are awful. New Cervelo looks classy retro.
> 
> Hoepfully Garmin goes back to a 2008 Tour or 2007 Slipstream/Chipotle kit.



Also, as seen on cyclingnews today, Quickstep looks awesome in those kits that they tried wearing earlier in this season before the UCI shut them down.... Retroish-euro kits + Merckxs bikes.... awesome!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*A Simple Solution*

Im my opinion, the Trek-Livestrong team kit looks fantastic. Whoever designed it should have been hired to design Team The Shack's kit as well. Also, I thought that the name 'The Shack' was stupid when I first heard it, and now that I see it printed on the side of jerseys, I think that it looks horribly cheap and extremely retarded.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Beh, I thought the Trek/Livestong jerseys were too boring and generic  ... to each his own I guess!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Much... much better. Now someone is on the right track!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> That one is so much gooderer!


Hope they go with this - it is much goodier indeed.
But as another post pointed out - they will probably go with the butt ugly one,
to match the butt ugly bike!

Astana's is ugly too - hard to say which is worse.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

piano said:


> Im my opinion, the Trek-Livestrong team kit looks fantastic. Whoever designed it should have been hired to design Team The Shack's kit as well. Also, I thought that the name 'The Shack' was stupid when I first heard it, and now that I see it printed on the side of jerseys, I think that it looks horribly cheap and extremely retarded.


This one is too RR for me.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Truthfully, I think I've decided that I kinda like the new Astana jersey after seeing the complete kit.... its not as good as the first Astana Kit, but it sure as hell is nicer than the Radioshack blandness!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Its _horrible_- quite possibly worse than Radio Shack ones.

-its funny this thread is longer and more involved than the Wiggins to Sky threads. . . .


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> probably
> 
> fortunately lance won the nevada city crit so that makes up for losing the tour


I guess standing on the podium at the TDF doesn't count?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't like it.. The grey looks like a failed attempt at faux carbon fiber.. the yellow band doesn't match.. and the R looks bad off centered.

Oh well. I'm not the sponsor so what do I know?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Astana Kit vs Radio Shanty Kit*



twiggy said:


> Truthfully, I think I've decided that I kinda like the new Astana jersey after seeing the complete kit.... its not as good as the first Astana Kit, but it sure as hell is nicer than the Radioshack blandness!


I stand corrected (now that I've seen someone wearing the Astana kit).
IMHO - The Radio Shanty kit is far worse than the Astana kit.

Has anyone seen the Astana Specialized Bikes yet?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The off-centered R is the Radio Shack logo, they can't center it... and if they did anyway, they could get sued by Rouleur (beautiful publication by the way).

I too find the new Astana kit not so bad after all...


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

I actually like the new Astana kit. RS kit doesn't look bad either, both easy to spot.


----------



## alfonso1168 (Sep 27, 2005)

my dog could of crapped on a t-shirt and trampled all over it.....and it would look way better than that radioshack design


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

someone missing from the astana pic?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> someone missing from the astana pic?


LOL hadn't noticed that!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> LOL hadn't noticed that!


I don't think any of the riders in that picture were on other teams last year. They were all either new-signees or previous Astana.

Last year's riders from other teams are required to wear their old kits until Jan 1.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

One question... pez has now posted pics of Cadel in his new BMC WC jersey... there were some posted on other sites a while ago... can he do thins BEFORE Jan1, 2010 since he bought out his contract?...or is this him being naughty?


----------

